
Dr Michael Jurgen Garbade – CEO  Livecoding.tv Harrassment of Users and Staff - xmetrix
https://www.livecoding.tv/pastebin/xfzo
======
tzs
If it weren't for the fact that there has been some serious controversy over
the livecoding CEO in the past, including him getting banned here on HN [1],
I'd find the fact that this is posted by a brand new account and every comment
so far (except this one) is either by a brand new account or an account that
has not commented until now rather suspicious.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10486476](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10486476)

~~~
xmetrix
People familiar with livecoding 2015-2016 should know who i am (xmetrix). <3
tacos?

~~~
xmetrix
I wouldnt have posted here and i have no use for HN personally but i got
another "legal warning" that charges are pending from dr dipshit again.
Figured I'd post it here and contact YCombinator to inform them that their
webpage is either inaccurate or one of their CEO's is operating outside the
stated guidelines found here:
[http://www.ycombinator.com/ethics/](http://www.ycombinator.com/ethics/)

------
DrMJG_a_big_LOL
I really doubt on standards of business idea selection and leadership skills
of this shitty CEO.

YC if you really have standards just ask him for reality, and business and
leadership positions.

If you people really want proofs of his professionalism just contact me i will
give you tons of proofs.

------
DrMJG_a_big_LOL
Dr Michael Jurgen Grabde - CEO Livecoding.tv holds fake phd degree, he is not
a entrepreneur...

I can say he is a big LOL ;) Banning Hammer.

He banned my both accounts with out any reason. He likes what ever he do. He
loves banning i can say its his hobby...

------
tankerkiller125
I think everyone is fed up with his crap I left for Beam.pro. Although its
designed for gamers at least its still small like livecoding but I know for a
fact that they won't try to harass me or threaten me.

------
xmetrix
[https://www.livecoding.tv/pastebin/xfzo](https://www.livecoding.tv/pastebin/xfzo)
for original document

------
xmetrix
Treating co-founders and employees with fairness and respect. -Ask Jamie Green
and Muhummad how they feel about their treatment. Ask why stock options were
denied and revoked after someone was fired and told you must be an employee to
receive stock int he company. Ask why DrMJG hasnt paid an employee over 1k...
owed since Feb.

Not using misleading, illegal or dishonest sales tactics. Must signup to use
the product. This seems to be a toggle. sometimes you MUST sign up to watch
any stream ... most times you dont. He's gotta fluff the numbers to secure
another rounding of investment.

Not harassing or threatening any co-founder, YC community member, employee, or
anyone else. anyone else... would that include anyone who is .... else? such
as content makers, streamers, users, guests? right... he's harrassing me end
of fucking story if you find a way to disagree you're a delusional fuck who
needs to take a minute relax and revisit this entire thing from an unbiased
third perspective.

Keeping off-the-record or confidential information (whether about YC itself or
a YC company) private and secret. Well I cant comment on this but keeping
secrets in a publically accessible location is not private nor secret. Someone
should tell DRMJG security through obscurity is no security at all.

Not behaving in a way that damages the reputation of his/her company or of YC.
HAHAHAHAH This one makes me laugh at the sheer ignorance displayed by "Doctor"
MJG.

Being honest in the YC application and interview process. Honest and
Withholding truth are different things. I can only speculate but I would
assume he used Jamie as the face of LC to sell it and get the money then got
rid of Jamie ASAP.

Generally behaving in a professional and upstanding way. Maybe they need to
define professional and upstanding so I might understand what level they
consider to be professional and upstanding

If YCombinator does nothing then their link
"[http://www.ycombinator.com/ethics/"](http://www.ycombinator.com/ethics/") is
PURE FLUFF BULLSHIT NONSENSE and they really dont stand behind what they say
they do. If they do stand behind their words on their pages... they should
take the actions they state they would then....

"To maintain our community, if a founder behaves unethically during or after
YC, we will revoke their YC founder status."

they should fucking revoke YC Founder status IMMEDIATELY. Otherwise YC breeds
bullshit CEO's and should be criticized as such. I don't think that's YC's bag
tho so let's see how they handle this.

------
michael1212
He is not a leader he is a dictator. Who only want powers, powers to do all
things himself.

------
xmetrix
WHO THE FUCK IS FLAGGING THIS. YC PROTECTING THEIR SHADY FRIEND? WTF?!

------
xmetrix
Logs and docs available to any YCombinator or European Pioneer member

------
xmetrix
yea i was trying to stream on beam.pro but I dont think they know how to help
linux users

~~~
tankerkiller125
Using OBS or trying to use there's?

~~~
xmetrix
ended up using ffmpeg. tachyon wont work on linux

~~~
tankerkiller125
I got it to work by manually compiling it. It shows as OBS though.

------
michael1212
Power Conscious lolzzzz.....

